# Finale Ligure or Lake Garda??



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

I can only go to one of them for about 4-5 days of riding. Which one??


----------



## tarantola (Apr 14, 2006)

durkind said:


> I can only go to one of them for about 4-5 days of riding. Which one??


Finale Ligure!
Very nice spot
http://www.finalefreeride.com/


----------



## bikeman_2 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Finale*



durkind said:


> I can only go to one of them for about 4-5 days of riding. Which one??


Ride a mail to Silvia (www.freeridefinale. ). She is the owner of the Shuttle-Shop.
Ask her for 2 or 3 times for Shuttle. 
The trail`s in Finale have many flow. The trail´s in Riva del Garda (lake garda) have much stones.

Or go to Morzine / les gets in France......:thumbsup:

Grüße
Olli


----------

